# Spam Folder



## CarolPa (Jul 12, 2014)

Several months ago I put a filter in my email sending all mail from "support@discusscooking.com" to a folder I named "Discuss Cooking" because it was going into Spam.  It has worked fine until today.  Now, all of a sudden,  half of my notifications from Discuss Cooking are going into the Discuss Cooking folder but half are going into Spam.  Does anyone know why that is happening?  I checked my email filters and the filter is still there.  Why would it only work half the time?


----------



## bakechef (Jul 12, 2014)

Are all of the emails being sent from the same exact address?  If there is another address you'll have to add that to your filter.  Otherwise it would be a glitch with your email provider.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 12, 2014)

It would help to know what you are using for email. Are you using a web based service like gmail or yahoo mail? Are you using an email client Eudora, Thunderbird, or Outlook?


----------



## CarolPa (Jul 13, 2014)

I am using AOL.  One time I mentioned that my email notifications all go to Spam and someone on here, I forget his name, told me that that causes issues for DC and he would appreciate it if I did something to change that.  I routed all mail from "support@discusscooking.com" into my DC folder.  It has worked perfectly all these months until yesterday.  I checked and all DC notifications are coming from the same address.  There is no rhyme or reason why a couple go to the DC folder then a couple go to Spam.  It must still be working or else none of the notifications would be going to the DC folder.  I guess it's possible that something has screwed up on AOL's end, but I always tend to think it's something I did.

Edit:  I just checked and I have not received any notifications in either folder so far today.  I guess I'm the only one who's up this early!  LOL


----------



## CarolPa (Jul 13, 2014)

So far this morning I have 8 notifications in my DC folder and none in Spam.  I think it was an AOL issue, and I think logging off the computer last night and back on again this morning fixed it.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 13, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> So far this morning I have 8 notifications in my DC folder and none in Spam.  I think it was an AOL issue, and I think logging off the computer last night and back on again this morning fixed it.


Sounds like it to me, especially since you checked that all the addresses were the same.


----------



## cave76 (Jul 13, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> So far this morning I have 8 notifications in my DC folder and none in Spam. * I think it was an AOL issue*, and I think logging off the computer last night and back on again this morning fixed it.



That sounds possible. I know that friends of mine who use AOL have some mysterious happenings.  I use Chrome, gmail and have very few glitches. Very few, but an occasional one.

I've found that what you did (log off and back on again) often fixes what needs fixing, no matter the browser.


----------

